# Occulto



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?




In MP ti scrivo dove versare il denaro.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


a me spaventa e basta.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


Pratico l'astrologia. Ma è arte di tradizione millenaria e non pretende di risolvere problemi, né dice all'uomo cosa fare di sé. Insomma, non determina nulla. Secondo me, il discrimine sta proprio lì. Se una pratica "magica" mi suggestiona, devo tenermene alla larga, perché mina la mia libertà e responsabilità.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pratico l'astrologia. Ma è arte di tradizione millenaria e non pretende di risolvere problemi, né dice all'uomo cosa fare di sé. Insomma, non determina nulla. *Secondo me, il discrimine sta proprio lì. Se una pratica "magica" mi suggestiona, devo tenermene alla larga, perché mina la mia libertà e responsabilità*.


Interessante prospettiva. Il tuo ragionamento fila perfettamente. Quindi meglio neppure avvicinarsi per capire cosa e?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2013)

Io venero Satana.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


E' una cosa di cui non si può parlare 
o ci credi o no
o vedi l'energia o non la vedi 
o ne senti la forza magnetica o non la senti... 
Poi io abito nella città magica vuoi mettere!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io venero Satana.


Pensavo tu venerassi soltanto te stesso, Joey ....


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una cosa di cui non si può parlare
> o ci credi o no
> o vedi l'energia o non la vedi
> o ne senti la forza magnetica o non la senti...
> Poi io abito nella città magica vuoi mettere!


Quindi è totalmente irrazionale?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi è totalmente irrazionale?



Per me si...
solo il cialtrone afferma "potere su qualcosa"
mentre siamo solo noi ad avere potere su tutto ciò che ci circonda ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensavo tu venerassi soltanto te stesso, Joey ....


Si, ma part-time.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?



io non ci credo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Interessante prospettiva. Il tuo ragionamento fila perfettamente. Quindi meglio neppure avvicinarsi per capire cosa e?


Se sei un tipo suggestionabile, come me, alla larga,sì!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Marzo 2013)

Io sono la reincarnazione di Teho-dti-chtik-stqutz


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se sei un tipo suggestionabile, come me, alla larga,sì!!


Perché la cosa può avere un suo fascino, quindi ....


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché la cosa può avere un suo fascino, quindi ....


 Certo! Ti illude di avere il controllo su una cosa che non esiste: il futuro! Ti dà l'illusione di manipolare il caso, corteggia la voglia insana di essere dio, la tentazione massima...:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte?* E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine*?


Non c'è. E' tutta cialtronaggine


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

dell'occulto mi perplimono le persone che per ignoranza o presunzione scelgono di cadere nelle trappole di viscidi cialtroni.
l'infinito invece, l'incognità di spazio e tempo , e tutti i misteri ancora sconosciuti dell'universo mi spaventano e attraggono nello stesso tempo.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

alle medie facevamo le sedute spiritiche

altro non so!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> alle medie facevamo le sedute spiritiche
> 
> altro non so!


può andare, le faremo sapere


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> può andare, le faremo sapere



bè, sono contenta che mi siano tornate alla memoria!

...grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> alle medie facevamo le sedute spiritiche
> 
> altro non so!


Ti ricordi quando sparivo e riapparivo sotto il tavolo?

:inlove:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti ricordi quando sparivo e riapparivo sotto il tavolo?
> 
> :inlove:



e io sopra!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> e io sopra!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


ma non è che si chiamano sedute e tu ti accomodi dove capita capita:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

A chi non verserà nel mio C.C. Euro 5000,00 domani scendendo dalle scale.....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dell'occulto mi perplimono le persone che per ignoranza o presunzione scelgono di cadere nelle trappole di viscidi cialtroni.
> l'infinito invece, l'incognità di spazio e tempo , e tutti i misteri ancora sconosciuti dell'universo mi spaventano e attraggono nello stesso tempo.


Tu quindi resti affascinata dai Grandi Antichi, da Chtulu, Shub-Niggurath, Yog-Sothoth e dagli scritti dell'arabo pazzo Abdul Alhrazel?


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che si chiamano sedute e tu ti accomodi dove capita capita:rotfl:



perchè, tu che facevi?


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quindi resti affascinata dai Grandi Antichi, da Chtulu, Shub-Niggurath, Yog-Sothoth e dagli scritti dell'arabo pazzo Abdul Alhrazel?


"Non è morto ciò che può attendere in eterno e col volgere di strani eoni anche la morte può morire"


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Tu quindi resti affascinata dai Grandi Antichi,* da Chtulu, Shub-Niggurath, Yog-Sothoth e dagli scritti dell'arabo pazzo Abdul Alhrazel?


pure se mi guardo allo specchio:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure se mi guardo allo specchio:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure se mi guardo allo specchio:mrgreen:


per me è l'opposto. Tutte le mattine, urlo e me la faccio sotto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2013)

nella mia lavatrice spariscono i calzini. Ma non tutti. Solo quelli nuovi, comprati appositamente per uno scopo. Uno per paio.
Ho cambiato lavatrice.
Ho 3 nuove paia di calzini spaiati.
Ma la cosa più inquietante è che ricompaiono, sempre, quando mi sono decisa a buttare quello spaiato. E io per decidermi ci metto mesi.
Una settimana dopo, precisa, tiro fuori dal cestello l'altro.
Ho provato anche a nasconderli, pensando stupidamente di beffare lo spirito che mi avversa. Niente. 
Non c'è spiegazione scientifica a questo fenomeno.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

pure in casa mia spariscono le cose .
le ritrovo tutte in giardino sotto l'ulivo goffamente coperte di terra e di foglia.
poi arriva un tipo peloso col tartufo sporco il muso soddisfatto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo* i tarocchi *o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?



qualche tempo fa passai un periodo sentimentalmente difficile, consultai una cartomante

le chiesi in merito di un uomo che frequentavo all'epoca
lei mi disse che potevo fare quel che volevo, ma era meglio lo lasciassi perdere, dato che avevo già conosciuto "di striscio" un uomo a cui avrei voluto molto più bene che a quello

pensai all'unico uomo che avevo conosciuto "di striscio" negli ultimi tempi e che ritenevo non avrei più rivisto

fu lui


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nella mia lavatrice spariscono i calzini. Ma non tutti. Solo quelli nuovi, comprati appositamente per uno scopo. Uno per paio.
> Ho cambiato lavatrice.
> Ho 3 nuove paia di calzini spaiati.
> Ma la cosa più inquietante è che ricompaiono, sempre, quando mi sono decisa a buttare quello spaiato. E io per decidermi ci metto mesi.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Simpatico lo spiritello che ti gira per casa:rotfl:                                                                                  Tornando alla questione Occulto non ci credo, posso pensare che vi siano persone che hanno una sensibilità più sviluppata di altre e riescono a percepire stati d'animo o situazioni in divenire ma non credo nella magia trattasi di abili ciarlatani :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qualche tempo fa passai un periodo sentimentalmente difficile, consultai una cartomante
> 
> le chiesi in merito di un uomo che frequentavo all'epoca
> lei mi disse che potevo fare quel che volevo, ma era meglio lo lasciassi perdere, dato che avevo già conosciuto "di striscio" un uomo a cui avrei voluto molto più bene che a quello
> ...


Quindi Chiaretta, ci prese?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi Chiaretta, ci prese?


sì, ci prese in pieno, proprio perché all'epoca era una cosa tutt'altro che scritta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


Considerato che tutti sappiamo fare qualcosa al di fuori della norma ...

L'occulto inizia dove siamo consapevoli di fare qualcosa al di là del normale e che potrebbe avere effetti dei quali non abbiamo alcuna conoscenza né modo di intervenire, dovesse andare storto. In più, ogni apertura verso queste aree potrebbe terminare la nostra vita seduta stante.

Detto questo, quale era la domanda?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi Chiaretta, ci prese?


Bè io ne so qualcosa!Uno dei miei migliori amici,ci conosciamo da piccoli,circa 15 anni fà,fu lasciato dalla donna,dopo qualche mese anche io feci un casino, insomma ci ritrovammo in coppia a far casini....!Solo che lui entrò in questo giro di cartomanti,maghe,nel vano tentativo di farla ritornare ad ogni costo...!Il giro di soldi era vorticoso,mi toccava accompagnarolo anche in ambienti"particolari"da zingare e infermiere,ma non vi dico in questo giro le donne che abbiamo rimorchiato,le peggio fuori di testa,mi rimorchiò un infermiera che mi mise un vasodilatatore in un dink....!I risultati per il mio amico non arrivavano e finimmo da un occultista!!!! Alla fine la sua donna non tornò,ma quando ricordiamo quei tempi è un continuo ridere...!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure in casa mia spariscono le cose .
> le ritrovo tutte in giardino sotto l'ulivo goffamente coperte di terra e di foglia.
> *poi arriva un tipo peloso col tartufo sporco il muso soddisfatto*


Però, dev'essere simpatico tuo marito.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però, dev'essere simpatico tuo marito.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nella mia lavatrice spariscono i calzini. Ma non tutti. Solo quelli nuovi, comprati appositamente per uno scopo. Uno per paio.
> Ho cambiato lavatrice.
> Ho 3 nuove paia di calzini spaiati.
> Ma la cosa più inquietante è che ricompaiono, sempre, quando mi sono decisa a buttare quello spaiato. E io per decidermi ci metto mesi.
> ...



Certo che c'è una spiegazione scientifica.

Sono i ben conosciuti micro buchi neri temporanei.
AH, beata ignoranza....


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

volete che vi racconti la volta che la famiglia napulè di Mattia mi ha tolto il malocchio?
:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che c'è una spiegazione scientifica.
> 
> Sono i ben conosciuti micro buchi neri temporanei.
> AH, beata ignoranza....


Ci avevo pensato. Ma. I buchi neri NON restituiscono. No, non c'è spiegazione. Poi giurerei che ogni tanto, quando stendendo mi accorgo della sparizione, torno indietro e controllo il cestello... appena mi giro, con la coda dell'occhio vedo che LEI ride. Sogghigna. Altro che buchi neri.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato. Ma. I buchi neri NON restituiscono. No, non c'è spiegazione. Poi giurerei che ogni tanto, quando stendendo mi accorgo della sparizione, torno indietro e controllo il cestello... appena mi giro, con la coda dell'occhio vedo che LEI ride. Sogghigna. Altro che buchi neri.



I microbuchi neri restituiscono sì.
Perchè sono temporanei, e poi evaporano.
E visto che distorcono spazio e tempo, i calzini te li ritrovi nella cassa dei dvd una settimana prima di averli comprati.

Scientifico.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> volete che vi racconti la volta che la famiglia napulè di Mattia mi ha tolto il malocchio?
> :unhappy:



*SI, TI PREGO.*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> volete che vi racconti la volta che la famiglia napulè di Mattia mi ha tolto il malocchio?
> :unhappy:


sì, sono amante di storie inverosimili


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> volete che vi racconti la volta che la famiglia napulè di Mattia mi ha tolto il malocchio?:unhappy:


Acqua, olio, sale?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I microbuchi neri restituiscono sì.
> Perchè sono temporanei, e poi evaporano.
> E visto che distorcono spazio e tempo, i calzini te li ritrovi nella cassa dei dvd una settimana prima di averli comprati.
> 
> Scientifico.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I microbuchi neri restituiscono sì.
> Perchè sono temporanei, e poi evaporano.
> E visto che distorcono spazio e tempo, i calzini te li ritrovi nella cassa dei dvd una settimana prima di averli comprati.
> 
> Scientifico.


Mi era sfuggita questa perla scientifica :rotfl:

Da non confondere con i nano buchi neri, che hanno delle caratteristiche fantastiche. Fra di questi sono in grado di assorbire, se preventivamente ingeriti, una quantità di cibo senza lasciare alcuna traccia, come spesso accade quando si hanno ospiti e si presentano cioccolatini assortiti


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Qualcuno di Voi ne sa qualcosa o è un esperto in materia o, magari, pratica la magia et similia? E' un campo che mi affascina da un lato e mi spaventa/respinge dall'altro. Mi rendo conto che è un territorio vastissimo ma se qualcuno me ne potesse parlare per esperienza diretta ne sarei felice: sono tutto orecchie  Anche solo i tarocchi o la lettura della mano ecc ecc. sono già pratiche occulte? E qual'è il discrimen tra l'occulto e la cialtronaggine?


anni fa ho avuto una padrona di casa dedita alla scrittura automatica.
diceva di poter entrare in contatto con entità di vario tipo attraverso la preghiera e particolari rituali.
a seconda di chi guidava la sua mano scriveva filastrocche, frasi infantili, pensieri dolci, visioni dall'aldilà, insulti, minacce e ordini. ogni tanto riceveva un po' di persone, ma lo faceva soprattutto come pratica personale. 

non ci credo, l'ho sempre considerata una signora tanto cara ma bizzarra, però era affascinante in un certo senso. ho ancora un disegno che mi ha dato come regalo d'addio, il mio angelo custode...sembra uscito da un incubo, però mi ha assicurato che mi protegge e mi ama.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

_Anal nathrakh, urth vas bethud, dokhjel djenve_


----------



## Tubarao (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> _Anal nathrakh, urth vas bethud, dokhjel djenve_


Due zaccagnatr con Excalibur a Morgana le avrei date però :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> _Anal _



Screanzato.


----------

